# What is the 3-2-1 method



## seacer (Dec 9, 2012)

Hi Guy's, I have my own technique down that works fine for us but curious what is this 3-2-1


----------



## teamfirstcast (Aug 23, 2006)

2 hrs unwrapped with a dry rub, 2 hrs wrapped with butter, maybe brown sugar and honey, then final hr unwrapped for a final glaze and crust. But I find that 6 hrs is really too long for me and that of course depends on your cooking temps... usually about 250 is about right. my .02 but i'm not a rib expert even though they are always very good!


----------



## Turney (Jun 10, 2012)

These will make you slap your mama!

http://www.traegergrills.com/recipe?recipeid=3-2-1-baby-back-ribs


----------



## Mikeg77583 (Jul 11, 2014)

3 hours unwrapped 
2 hours wrapped in foil
1 hour unwrapped


----------



## fattrout (Jun 19, 2013)

personally i dont like the 3-2-1 method....just cook them til the meat starts to pull back from the bone and when picked up on one end with some tongs the ribs start to break


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

fattrout said:


> personally i dont like the 3-2-1 method....just cook them til the meat starts to pull back from the bone and when picked up on one end with some tongs the ribs start to break


Right on. What he said.

About 4-4.5 hrs will do it for Spares. Foil them and they get mushy.


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

bigfishtx said:


> Right on. What he said.
> 
> About 4-4.5 hrs will do it for Spares. Foil them and they get mushy.


That is why you unfoil on the last hour of the 321 method, they will tighten back up. I used to do mine as mentioned above until I tried the 321, I know it takes longer but everyone around here loves it


----------



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)

321 is the best way to make great ribz, imo.

They come out tender, but with a bite. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Deany45 (Jul 24, 2011)

I go with 2-2-30 minutes. I cook a little hotter at 275 though.


----------



## larryamyers (Dec 20, 2009)

Deany45 said:


> I go with 2-2-30 minutes. I cook a little hotter at 275 though.


 I do 1 hour, 1 hour wrapped with brown sugar, honey and butter, 1 hour back on the grill uncovered at 225 degrees. Perfect! 3 hours total. No more.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Sounds like we need to have a rib shootout. Maybe put up $100 each, find some neutral judges, and winner take all?


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

I have used 3 hours indirect heat with a water pan, 2 hours in the oven, 1 hour resting time before slicing.


----------



## fattrout (Jun 19, 2013)

imo....oven cooked ribs are for the ladies


----------



## Lav20 (Mar 22, 2005)

I would agree 6 hours is usually a little long on the cooking. I would go with a 2.5, 1.5. 1

Or the 25151 method. I think the the ingredients were/are Parkay Squeeze Margarine, Honey, Brown Sugar and Tiger Sauce for the heat. 

225 deg.


----------



## Deany45 (Jul 24, 2011)

If you haven't tried Texas Pepper Jelly Rib Candy for glazing, you are missing out. Try it.


----------



## Maverick2014 (Aug 31, 2014)

[email protected] 225* wrap with parkay, brn sugar or honey, perfect every time!!!


----------



## POCLANCE (Apr 5, 2006)

*TEMP?*



Maverick2014 said:


> [email protected] 225* wrap with parkay, brn sugar or honey, perfect every time!!!


 TEMP?


----------



## surf_ox (Jul 8, 2008)

POCLANCE said:


> TEMP?


225?!?!?

--------------

We never become who God created us to be trying to be like everybody else.


----------

